# Frigidaire Oven Out



## FixerUpper445 (Apr 4, 2009)

I recently replaced my frigidaire lower bake element, but now the oven only works about 50% of the time - could it be a relay or something behind the control panel on the front of the stove?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 4, 2009)

It could be a bad bake-broil switch.  It could be a bad thermostat.

When you turn on the oven and it DOESN'T work, take the back panel off the oven and check for 220 volt power across the terminals of both the lower bake and upper broil elements.  Newer ovens will alternate power between the bake and broil elements for more uniform cooking temperatures.  If there is 220 volt power at the terminal block, but you don't measure 220 volts at either element, then something not allowing power through to the elements.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 6, 2009)

Mechanical timers on older stoves were always a source of problems if and when they did work.  Older stoves had mechanical timers that could be set to turn the oven on after a preset time period (so you could leave food in the oven and only start baking it hours later so it would be ready when you got home from work).  If you have the wiring diagram for your stove, see if the power to the bake and broil elements isn't being held up at the timer.


----------

